# Greenup Dam?????



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I was looking at the February 2007 issue of Walleye Insider, and Greenup Dam was listed as a Walleye hot spot. Wasn't sure if any previous posts were made on Greenup Dam, but just wanted to get some input from some of you who might be familiar with the area!!!!!!Thx!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I think they were talking about Meldahl from the location on the map that they show and where they decribe the location it has to be Meldahl . I know they said Greenup but everything they reported location and such is Meldahl .


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I fished greenup last year 3-5 days a week and did very well most of the time. Landed a 8# walleye ther with numerous between 3-6#. I'd say the issue is correct. It can be easy to take home a good stringer if that is what your after. As for the location being wrong in the issue I couldn't say, I did not read it.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

As far as Greenup being a hotspot yes I agree . I would rather fish it than Meldahl . Just something about Cinn. dumping all their stuff in the river . Any of the locks are good this time of year .
I have caught more walleye out of the river in the past 5 years than ever before how about you ?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Plenty were caught this past fall and winter so far. Last time someone wrote an article, they said it was the "Meldahl Pool" . That would be from Meldahl all the way back to Greenup Dam. I haven't seen the article but I suspect that's what they meant. As for the walleyes it was very good. We tried a different bait this fall and it worked. A 3" Charlie Brewer Bass Slider Grub in Pearl color. As for the catching them in the "Pool" I've caught Walleyes and Saugers from the dam all the way to Shawnee Marina. I don't fish any farther than that. In fact, they can be caught up the Scioto River too. Hope this helps.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Shawnee Marina is hard to beat on Halloween weekend for saugers .


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

where is shawnee marina?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's about 10 miles west of Portsmouth in the Shawnee State Forest on State Route 52. A nice little getaway.


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

You can catch saugs there now?


----------

